# Questions on mounting ferns



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello. i have a few ferns I got today and am wondering if I can mount any of them. Here's what i got
Fragrant Maidenhair
Japanese birdnest fern
Osaka birdnest fern
Polystichum tsus-simense (Korean rock fern)
I think I can mount the birds nest, but not sure. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

you should be able to mount all of them. i saw a bunch of large bird nest ferns up on trees in hawaii.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I was all set to give suggestions for what to use for mounting.... CURVE BALL!



JBear


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The rock fern is called a rock fern because it is sometimes found growing in cracks in the rock. That one in particular should do well mounted. I have Lemon Button Fern and 3 other "assorted" ferns growing mounted. In cork bark, I wrap a little sphagnum moss around the roots and carefully wedge it into a gap in or between the cork pieces. I have also successfully mounted it the same way into a crack in some ghost wood. The ghost wood lemon button fern has sent out runners, with baby ferns along the side glass wall where they have somehow managed to cling to the glass itself! I'm guessing they may fall when they get bigger but it's a neat effect right now.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys! I mounted both of the birdsnest ferns and will see how the rock fern and maidenhair do in the soil. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

jbherpin said:


> I was all set to give suggestions for what to use for mounting.... CURVE BALL!
> 
> 
> 
> JBear


Actually, I was wondering about mounting larger broms too! I have 2 broms (neo. olens 696 x charm and neo. Pauciflora x Kauctskyi) which both have huge bases (the olens base is about 4 inchs diameter while the pauciflora is about 3 inch diameter) and toothpicks aren't doing it or even flora wire (these are heavy and when there's water in them they weigh about 3 pounds!!!) so I was wondering if there's anything else I coul;d try. I'm thinking hot glue but also im thinking that won't hold either...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Plastic zip ties.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks, i'll have try that. I'm also gonna see if a toothpick stuck through one of the leaves work too, but does anyone know if this colud harm the plant?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Neontra said:


> Thanks, i'll have try that. I'm also gonna see if a toothpick stuck through one of the leaves work too, but does anyone know if this colud harm the plant?


I haven't done it that way myself, but have heard that you can do that to hold it till it roots. We're talking the upper leaf. You can't do that through the bottom. Besides it wouldn't hold water with a hole through the bottom.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Doug! I just tried it and it's holding great. I hope is doesn't fall again because it gets all messy and am concerned it could harm the leaves. I tried doing it about 1/2 in below the tip of one of the leaves. Thank you for your help!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

A wound on a plant, or really any organism is an invitation to disease. Especially in a humid box. Also, if you push a tooth pick all the way through the plant it can get in the way of newlyemeging leaves, not to mention let water leak out.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> A wound on a plant, or really any organism is an invitation to disease. Especially in a humid box. Also, if you push a tooth pick all the way through the plant it can get in the way of newlyemeging leaves, not to mention let water leak out.


Hmm. Interesting. No, I didn't poke it all the way through the entire plant, just through a tip of one of the leaves. So it could invite diseases? i'll post a pick so you guys can see (or atleast try)


----------

